
OnePlus 8 Pro makes materials invisible with spooky X-ray camera - vezycash
https://www.androidpit.com/oneplus-8-pro-x-ray-camera
======
coronadisaster
My phone's camera doesn't have an infrared filter either... can I get the app
separately?

